# New cart....



## rabbitsfizz (Nov 17, 2011)

OK it needs a little TLC, I have to sand it down and revarnish the whole thing, cover the seat (maybe get one of those wedge seats) and I have to go get my 36" mare back!

It is a wee bit big for Misty (I would not take the Toad to try it as I just know he would have had a fit) who is maybe 31" but it is so well balanced that he pulled it with no trouble. With Gareth anchoring me (I am buying the cart off him) I drove Misty all round his place and then on my own and he was an ANGEL- Take that, Spotted Toad!!






It's coming home tomorrow, I cannot wait, it was SO nice to drive, so BRILLIANT!!!


----------



## MiLo Minis (Nov 17, 2011)

Congratulations! I can tell you are excited.



It looks like it should be relatively comfortable for both horse and driver with that suspension.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Nov 17, 2011)

I am still bouncing! The cart, however, did not, even though we went over some bumpy terrain. It is just SO well balanced, it is just such a super little cart and it was, well, not dirt cheap but, for what it is, cheap.


----------



## susanne (Nov 17, 2011)

.

Great find!

.


----------



## candycar (Nov 17, 2011)

OOOH SPIFFY! Love the color. Suspension, balance and fenders, what more can you ask for!


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Nov 17, 2011)

I would love a find like that one. Congratulations



I look forward to seeing pictures of you driving in it.


----------



## CZP1 (Nov 17, 2011)

Great looking cart! Love the red!


----------



## Sue_C. (Nov 18, 2011)

Love the cart. Can you switch the wheels to pneumatics for when the footing is deeper?


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Nov 18, 2011)

Very nice! With some cleaning up it's going to look awesome!



Congrats!


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Nov 18, 2011)

Sue_C. said:


> Love the cart. Can you switch the wheels to pneumatics for when the footing is deeper?


Sue, I do not know- I shall have to look into my options but I am wondering if smaller wheels would help with the slight oversizing issue?

I have some rough pics I took of Mist in the cart today- I'll go upload to Photobucket (if it is in a good mood!)


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Nov 18, 2011)

OK, Misty is 30/31"- I do have a 36" mare but I would have to do her completely from scratch- Mist has been working for nearly a year- I have not had him in a cart that long, in fact yesterday was the first time I actually got in the cart and drove him, he is 3 1/2 now, as is the taller mare. Do you think this cart really IS too big or is it doable?? It is perfectly balanced and he has no trouble pulling it, even on grass (and with a "nasty" harness that I am working on and yes, he will have breeching on tomorrow I did not drive him today, just sized it all up and ground drove!!)


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Nov 19, 2011)

Whoo hoo, Mist is driving!!!!


----------



## Sandee (Nov 19, 2011)

For all that my opinion counts ( not much) I think it looks good. Not too big at all.


----------



## MiLo Minis (Nov 19, 2011)

It does look a little on the large side to me. Forgive me but I have to ask, what exactly am I seeing here? Do you have the bit tied to a halter? Is that one of the traces that is draped over the saddle and down his shoulder to the ground? Is the other one knotted to shorten it and then hooked to the cart? IF that is the trace that is drooping badly under the shaft then he is not in draft and once he is he is going to be way too far in front of the point of the shaft. You are going to want to put trace carriers on the shafts. Breeching hold backs will also help hold up the traces once you put the breeching on which I think would be wise as it appears that this cart might be somewhat heavy for this horse. What is the trace hooked to? There doesn't appear to be a singletree. If that is true then you are going to want to look into putting a single on and I would hang it below the splinter bar as above will definitely be too high. Both the cart and harness are on the large side but the cart is not horribly so and could be workable with a harness that fits although I think smaller wheels might be better with this horse as the shafts look to be slightly downhill. What happens when you sit in the cart? Do your shafts stay level? Don't do it till you have him hitched properly though!!!!! This is a way scary setup. I realize that you are holding the lines while you take the photo but if anything should set this horse off with only one trace hooked you are in BIG trouble even if you are holding the lines, you are risking trashing your brand new cart. What is that underneath his neck just in front of his chest?


----------



## Miss Gracie (Nov 19, 2011)

Lovely cart... you have a handsome little horse too.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Nov 20, 2011)

I know, I know- he was not hitched, just stood in the cart, so there was no danger of anything happening and it is all sorted out and he also has the breeching on now, so we are up to speed!

I was just wanting opinions on his size in the cart, so stuck him in it.

Yes the bit is attached (firmly) to a halter. My only bridle at the moment has the blinkers on it and Mist does not like or need them, so, I improvise, as I have always done.

There is actually a long distance bridle that does exactly the same thing and I intend to make one up for him- it is finding time and getting the sewing machine to work that is the main problem.

Tying a knot in the traces is a pretty well known and accepted means of shortening them with driving people over her- I don't like it and, in my defence, I did not do it, but it is perfectly safe if you give it a moments thought.
















This is today- I drove him as in actually got in the cart. It is a big on the large side, I can see now I am in the seat, but he does not appear to be having trouble pulling it and it is much more substantial than the exercise cart, and better balanced, too.


----------

